# Who's the greater fan? Nicholson or Chevy Chase?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm torned (sp?).

Chevy Chase worn Lakers apparell in all his movies (it seems).

Jack is a front row fan for years.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm torned (sp?).
> 
> Chevy Chase worn Lakers apparell in all his movies (it seems).
> 
> Jack is a front row fan for years.


The Joker [/thread]


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Where's the poll? 

All Laker fans know that Jack is the #1 Laker fan


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Where's the poll?
> 
> All Laker fans know that Jack is the #1 Laker fan


I was thinking that, but Ol Jack went to support the Clippers when they were playing the Phoenix Suns. LA is LA, sure whatever but that is not acceptable.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I was thinking that, but Ol Jack went to support the Clippers when they were playing the Phoenix Suns. LA is LA, sure whatever but that is not acceptable.


They interviewed Jack during that game and he said he was there to support his main man Kobe and any picking that the halftime crew would be doing on him.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ.... :biggrin:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jack Nicholson!!! I think he was a fan since the mikan days.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

chevy chase? I'm not sure if he would crack my top 5.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jack was in Phoenix because he was given a ticket by a friend of his who has courtside seats to Clipper games. Now are people really going to question why he went? He's a basketall fan.

You guys wouldn't go to a Clipper playoff game (courtside) even if someone else paid for the ticket? :krazy:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Jack was in Phoenix because he was given a ticket by a friend of his who has courtside seats to Clipper games. Now are people really going to question why he went? He's a basketall fan.
> 
> * You guys wouldn't go to a Clipper playoff game (courtside) even if someone else paid for the ticket?* :krazy:


Of course I would. I'd accept the ticket and sell that bad boy for as much cash as i can get! :biggrin:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Jack is a way bigger fan.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:thinking:

Who the hell is Chevy Chase?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to say Jack. He was courtside at games when I was a teen living in LA 25 years ago!


----------

